

Show HN: My first Rails app, LinkRawr, Twitter-esque way to find cool links - jsb

I'm getting my feet wet in programming again and wanted to learn Rails. So I followed railstutorial.org (you'll recognize the similarity if you've gone through it yourself) and changed a few fields around and created LinkRawr, a simple site to find and share links. It's here: http://linkrawr.heroku.com<p>It works like Twitter, you follow others' links and people follow your links. You can follow me here: http://linkrawr.heroku.com/Justin<p>I created this over the past couple of days and I'm a relative newbie when it comes to programming, so it's far from a polished project, but I thought I'd share it with you all to see what you thought of the concept. In addition to posting links on LinkRawr, there's basic sharing on Twitter, Facebook, Instapaper and Delicious.<p>Part of my inspiration was John Gruber's linked lists on Daring Fireball. I thought it'd be interesting if everyone had a linked list commentary like he does.<p>I'd love to hear what you think about it!
======
amourgh
That's nice.Me too, i have an idea for a multiplayer web game and i want
develop it using Rails,Do you recommend any framework,library that you have
used?

